# Food Safety News Wed 2/19/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 19, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 2/19/2020 4:01 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Wife pays tribute to husband who died after Salmonella infection*
By News Desk on Feb 19, 2020 12:05 am The wife of a man who was infected with Salmonella linked to duck eggs and later died has said his death has left a massive hole in their lives. Cheryl Tavakoli paid tribute to her husband ahead of a pre-inquest review hearing. Niptoon Tavakoli, of Lindholme, Doncaster in England, died in a hospital two months...  Continue Reading


* Advertising raw milk in Kansas is okay, but producing it might be banned*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 19, 2020 12:03 am A Kansas review of raw milk policies includes everything from banning sales to requiring a 37-word warning label about the health risks of consuming unpasteurized milk. Kansas does not permit sales of raw milk in retail settings, and for years the state did not allow raw milk advertising. Last year, however, the advertising ban was...  Continue Reading


* Survey reveals food safety perceptions in five countries*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 19, 2020 12:01 am Insights into consumer attitudes about food safety in five countries have been published by the European Food Safety Authority (EFSA). Findings come from data collected in November 2019 in Albania, Montenegro, North Macedonia, Serbia and Turkey. The EFSA commissioned the Eurobarometer study in all EU countries on interest in food safety, awareness and risk perceptions...  Continue Reading


* FDA, CDC say outbreak over; investigation finds problems but no specific cause*
By Coral Beach on Feb 18, 2020 05:46 pm Federal agencies are reporting a Salmonella outbreak traced to fresh-cut fruit is over after sickening more than 150 people in 14 states. The outbreak strain was particularly virulent with a high hospitalization rate. One factor likely contributing to the 66 percent hospitalization rate involves the kinds of facilities that received the fruit. They served vulnerable...  Continue Reading


----------

